# The Bart Bellon NePoPo® Dopamine Klack Klack Board??



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

The Bart Bellon 'Klack Klack board' anybody here play with one?
I'd love to have a couple to play with targets for jumps and other exercises where placement is important.

https://youtu.be/rbeu8mZxWkM


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I like the way he thinks! I couldn't see the detail that great, but have you seen one in person? It looked like there could be a bit of a radius put on the corners (think jamming the corner in between the toes or between them and the pad bed). 

And I just had a thought, I could see my Dutch trying to pick it up and carry it of to keep all for herself. Bitch. Still, I like the vision he has.


----------



## shelle fenton (Sep 24, 2015)

I am unfamiliar with this tool.
Clearly the conditioned response is the dopamine releaser, not the baord, so clever marketing there, rather than science perhaps.

So it makes a noise when dog touches it. Is that it? Is that all it does over a place item?


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

shelle fenton said:


> So it makes a noise when dog touches it. Is that it? Is that all it does over a place item?


It looks like that. Like a handheld clicker but its the dog making the "click" versus the human making the click. A clicker-place marker all in one.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I like it! Looks like a simple enough build.

A 18 ga maybe 16 ga sheet metal plate with the edges rolled and corners rounded (thanks Nicole)

A smaller plate underneath with a rod in the middle and a spring around the rod.

The rod and spring hold the top plate up but not enough to keep the dogs weight from "clicking" them together.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Nicole Stark said:


> but have you seen one in person?


No I haven't seen one in person. I use 'U' boxes that are made out of plywood and furniture screws for placements now. I've seen others use small kuranda type beds. But both don't have that self reward of the 'black'. 

I just suspect that the Klack Klack board would be a strong motivator for placement.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 4, 2012)

That's cool!!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

David Winners said:


> That's cool!!



Hey, hey David! How have you been doing? Nice to hear from you.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

nicole stark said:


> hey, hey david! How have you been doing? Nice to hear from you.


ditto!


----------

